# Greenstick fracture -HELP



## mariah&moose (Apr 7, 2012)

I took my moose to the vet because she was putting hardly any weight on her back right leg. He felt that there was a knot in the bone, he said it was a greenstick fracture.... He didn't tell me what to do at all. Just sent me on my way. I tried to not let her play as hard, or jump as much. 2weeks later, I took her back (which was yesterday the 16th) and he said well, the knot has gotten a little bigger.... which means it isn't hhealing. He said she needed x-rays and most likely surgery.... I cannot afford a 2,000 dollar surgery upfront. My fiance works full time, and I am a college student. We can afford everything she always needs, but not this... Is there anything else I can do? Giive her any vitamins to help it along? Heal better? Any medicines for swelling I can give? Also, how would I keep her more uncontrol? A crate, maybe? Please, any advice will help. I'm so afarid for her.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would have deffinately had a crate. You should have her on crate rest for probably 5-6 weeks atleast and see how she heals. this means short walks to the yard and back to go potty no running at all, if you have stairs you carry her if possible. If you want her free in the house with you say while watching TV leash her, and only allow her to come snuggle and hang out if she is calm enough to do so. She is going to be very bored and you need to get stuff to keep her busy, chew toys, bones, kongs stuffed with different things and then frozen over night works well. It is going to be hell for a few weeks there she will not be happy over this. That is what I would do, then see the vet and see if any improvement. Im surprised your vet didnt give you any direction , thats bad on his part to just send you on your way with no advice even. If she does heal enough in the 5-6 weeks where the vet thinks she is ok to go without the surgery you still have to keep to light work for the next while. Its very easy for them to reinjure and newly healed injury, jumping off the bed or couch could even do it.


----------



## mariah&moose (Apr 7, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> I would have deffinately had a crate. You should have her on crate rest for probably 5-6 weeks atleast and see how she heals. this means short walks to the yard and back to go potty no running at all, if you have stairs you carry her if possible. If you want her free in the house with you say while watching TV leash her, and only allow her to come snuggle and hang out if she is calm enough to do so. She is going to be very bored and you need to get stuff to keep her busy, chew toys, bones, kongs stuffed with different things and then frozen over night works well. It is going to be hell for a few weeks there she will not be happy over this. That is what I would do, then see the vet and see if any improvement. Im surprised your vet didnt give you any direction , thats bad on his part to just send you on your way with no advice even. If she does heal enough in the 5-6 weeks where the vet thinks she is ok to go without the surgery you still have to keep to light work for the next while. Its very easy for them to reinjure and newly healed injury, jumping off the bed or couch could even do it.


Thank you so much. She has just recently started working with and sleeping in her crate. So I guess that's what she will have to do. I hope this works!


----------



## mariah&moose (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh, and she is only 17 weeks old.... so Idk if that changes anything.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nope lol just means she is hyper puppy and may be harder to keep calm lol. best of luck with her. If she does end up needing the surgery does your vet take payment plans? maybe you can work something out. If they dont I would take some time over the next few weeks here and talk to some other vets, there is bound to be one who will work with you. Just incase.


----------



## mariah&moose (Apr 7, 2012)

Lol well thanks for the info! And yes, she is throwing a total fit, crying, whining, barking, rolling, the whole 9 yards. Because she isn't getting her way and can't run around bahahaha. It's sad but kinda funny at the same time lol (; I hope this helps her. If I can't find a vet to do payment plans, maybe I will go to PHX,AZ because there are more vets there then in Flagstaff, AZ where I live.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you may have to sit with her and keep her calm if she starts throwing a fit too bad, is she used to the crate? can be frightning if she is just thrown in there and thinks maybe she was bad or something. have you given her stuff to chew while in there and keep her busy?


----------



## mariah&moose (Apr 7, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> you may have to sit with her and keep her calm if she starts throwing a fit too bad, is she used to the crate? can be frightning if she is just thrown in there and thinks maybe she was bad or something. have you given her stuff to chew while in there and keep her busy?


She was crate trained, it's not ne to her. She is just getting antsy cause she can't run and run and run /: She has her Dentabones, chewy things and her kong squeeky toy in there with her.


----------

